# stump field bassin'



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

What is everybodies favorite way to fish a stump field


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

carolina rig and a spinnerbait, no question.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Square-billed crank and spinnerbait and then clean em up with a jig!!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Square bill all the way


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

A certain crankbait that I have been using then a spinnerbait and if that dont work, get the flippin stick and a big worm after em!!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll throw in another vote for crankbait....butt I'm biased. If I had my way I'd crank everyday, everywhere! Second would be a c-rig to cover water, but w/ a slower presentation. Then cleanup w/ a jig.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

basshunter12 said:


> What is everybodies favorite way to fish a stump field


My favorite way to fish a stump field is - While having suntan lotion rubbed on me by six women in bikinis and lying in a hammock rigged on the bow next to the hot-tub & bar area on my $500,000.00 yacht.

Or... I wake up and do what most other posters have stated.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Back in the stump field, under the bridge past the stone house, I use a green copper plated whi..... wait, you don't fish the weekly tournament, do you??


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

You should have stopped right after " under the bridge..."! LOL!!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Square bill cranks, swim jigs, spinnerbaits, and football head jigs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chillerfish said:


> Back in the stump field, under the bridge past the stone house, I use a green copper plated whi..... wait, you don't fish the weekly tournament, do you??


Ha Ha!!!! that's great! guess we'll be taking a number to get in there this spring!


----------

